# Lifting through DOMS



## danny81 (Apr 8, 2007)

should you lift while having DOMs? because after squatting I have doms the whole week.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 8, 2007)

actually there is some anecdotal evidence that having moderate workouts (read: low intense) helps alleviate some of the effects of DOMS.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 8, 2007)

what about a full workout?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

depends on how bad the DOMS is.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 8, 2007)

just a little sore.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

your body will adapt.  just make sure you aren't changing movement patterns.

for example, if I am sore I wont go out and start doig sprints.

you may want to take a recovery workout like Mr. Donuts suggested.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 8, 2007)

alright. thanks.


----------



## JonnyStead (Apr 9, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> actually there is some anecdotal evidence that having moderate workouts (read: low intense) helps alleviate some of the effects of DOMS.



Funnily enough I tried this a couple of weeks back - I had doms in my pecs from benching so a couple of days later I did some light benches and the doms were alleviated and did not return then next day...

One to ponder...


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 9, 2007)

I workout while I'm sore all the time.  I even workout when I'm really sore.  Honestly, it has never affected my workouts one bit.  In fact, I've deadlifted PRs with incredibly sore glutes/hammies.

I'm not necessarily suggesting this for you, but this is my experience with lifting while sore.


----------

